# Yes i'm pregnant!



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

i didnt want to hijack lisa's thread ( sorry lisa) so everybody that congratulated me thank you very much i apperciate it :icon_chee


----------



## screeema (Feb 22, 2006)

wow, congrat Jenny!! you must be sooo excited!


----------



## Leony (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Jenny!!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 22, 2006)

congratulations! Time to celebrate!!!!:clap :clap :clap :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee


----------



## Geek (Feb 22, 2006)

WOWOWOWOW! YAY! jumps for joy! The little swimmers made it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Laura (Feb 22, 2006)

OMFG!! I totally missed that.. No way! That's mad. Congrats honey. When are you due?


----------



## Min (Feb 22, 2006)

I didnt even catch that wow congrats!


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 22, 2006)

congrats Jenny!! yay and yes when are you due?


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

lmao @ tony!

i dont know my exact due date cause my first visit to the doctor is march 6, i just found out 3 weeks ago, but i think im only one month i could be more but i doubt it, i will keep all of you guys updated thanx :icon_chee


----------



## Saints (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats :icon_smil


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

for all of you that didnt catch it and is wondering what thread it was it was here!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL!

Congrats again, Jennifer! I'm soo happy for you!!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Jennifer! :clap Thinking of baby names yet? lol. :icon_roll :icon_chee


----------



## phoenix461 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jenny - fantastic news! Congratulations and hoping for healthy and happy baby and Mommy Jenny! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Maja (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations Jenny! :clap:icon_love:clap


----------



## Sophia (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG Jenny!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo happy for you sweetie!!!! Congrats!!!!! I hope your little baby will have your pretty eyes hunny!!!


----------



## MACz.Addict (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Jenny!!!!!  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG Jenny, congratulations! :clap Maybe we should all start arranging the baby shower now? aww, I'm really happy for you!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 22, 2006)

Heyyyyyy! Congratulations!!!

Are you keeping a journal?


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 22, 2006)

I CALL GODMOTHER

congratulations!!! i am sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!! are your family and boyfriend excited, too?! yayyyy! how exciting!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

hey anybody that wants to send gifts go right ahead! lol, i love everybody on here and im so happy to share my wonderful news with you all!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh yeah Jenny, DONT, I repeat, DONT, become a mommy like Britney Spears. Strap the little guy (or girl)lol in the back seat for Petes sake. :icon_roll :icon_redf :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

lol you are to cute , jennifer is the god mother!!!!!! hehe, my b/f is very excited but im giving him a hard time, i keep telling him to rub my feet and my back you know stuff like that and hes like ok your only like a week pregnant lol, and im very emotional so thats a bit hard to. my mother and sister are so happy for me the rest dont know yet :icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

lol well as long as nobody is chasing me with cameras i sould be ok! lol :icon_chee


----------



## Geek (Feb 22, 2006)

Just remember, us guys decide the gender! muahahahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 22, 2006)

LMAO @ your boyfriend

armani's gonna have a baby cousinnnnn. awwwwwwwwww!

was it planned?


----------



## Bhav (Feb 22, 2006)

That's fantastic news!

Congrats!!


----------



## lavender (Feb 22, 2006)

That's great news! Congrats!! Keep us updated on the due date and gender and the names you choose, ok?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

Excellent idea!

Ahhh, darn! No fair, I wanted to be godmother! Can he have 2?

That's my girl! Keep it up! :icon_wink


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

yep armani is going to have a cousin but i didnt tell him yet cause hes a mad rat he would go uo to my father and say ti ti is pregnant! lol so he doesnt know, no it wasnt planned.. but im glad it happen :icon_chee and dont let it be a girl cause if its a girl ITS OVER! shes going to be a makeup hoe like me lol


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

lol lisaaaaaaa we would be 2 hot moms! well you will be, thats only if you are ( no pressure) and you can be the godfather! lol, ok ok you can be the 2nd godmother!:icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

lol hey hows your wife doing? did you guys find out the sex of the baby yet? and are you rubbing her feet and getting everything she wants like your SUPPOSE TO!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 22, 2006)

LMAO

lisa, i'll share the wealth. don't worry.


----------



## Geek (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, we are having a baby girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I guess I shoula announced it, huh. Yep, I am trying to do everything for her. Except when she NEEDS to get her ass up and mow the lawn and take out the garbage LOL


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 22, 2006)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! MUT BABY! Congratualtions again my love, you are going to be a rockin' momma! If you need ANYTHING PM me instantly!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Bhav (Feb 22, 2006)

That's great news!

Congrats to you guys!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

a girl? omg im so happy for you guys! shes going to be daddys little girl! you have all boys right? thats good your doing everything for her and shut up about her taking out the garbage lmao! you kow shes the boss!:icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

awww thanx leila! muahhhh


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 22, 2006)

*OMG Jenny, I'm sooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

You are totally gonna be a hot mama!! Thanx for letting me be the 2nd godmother! :icon_chee

Congratulations! :clap

Oh, no, you didn't!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations Jennifer! I wish you a happy comfortable pregnancy and a healthy baby! That's such incredible news!


----------



## tashbash (Feb 22, 2006)

Uh yea!?! You TOTALLY should have announced it. CONGRATS and give our congrats to Reija. :clap


----------



## monniej (Feb 22, 2006)

congrats miss jenny! i'm looking forward to all of the posts and pics as you go along this journey!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 22, 2006)

*O O O O O Ohhhhhh! WOW.... I missed it too. That is sooooo great! Congrats. This is your first? Ohhhhh so happy for you. Good thing you can still use makeup while pregnant. Wahooo!!!!*


----------



## Kelly (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes congrats Tony and Reija too.....gosh is everyone pregnant?


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratgulations!--such wonderful news.:icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

yep this is my first! thank you :icon_chee


----------



## redrocks (Feb 22, 2006)

I said it in the other post and I'll say it here too!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

I forgot to say, you shouldn't be CPing in your first trimester!! Just relax :icon_chee

But seriously, there's no rush for the CP Jen (I remember the list!)- take things slooooooooowly ok? *big hug* :icon_love


----------



## Becka (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Jenny!!!!! OMG, so many MUT babies this year, HOW exciting for all of us !!!!!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 22, 2006)

:clap Congraulations on the bun in the oven!


----------



## tiff (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations, thats great news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

lol im still doing your cp dont worry ! thanx sweetie

thanx everybody for your support i love all of you!mauhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok ummmmm....feeling dumb....can someone please tell me what "cp" means?


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

it just means custom purchase, when somebody gets something for you and you pay them , i got her some stuff thats not sold in the uk :icon_chee


----------



## Kelly (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, ok, thanks. and actually I've done that before and I didn't even know I was a CPr myself. Hmmm.

Again, congrats, is this your first, I'm assuming?


----------



## ewunia2 (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG!!Jenny congratulations, wonderful news. Big hugs for you and your little "baby".

Tony for you too.


----------



## kaori (Feb 22, 2006)

I love hear this news,..kiss for you darlin,...take care of your body ,..much rest,..don't get diet,..drink milk mother pregnant,...don't stress...listen classic musical with your baby ,..this just great moment ,..also congratulation for you,. imagine the baby have amazing eyes like amazing eyes of you,...:icon_love :icon_love


----------



## looooch (Feb 22, 2006)

That is incredible news! congratulations and if she's a girl, you should start setting up an account at MUT for her, LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Jenny!:icon_chee


----------



## Liz (Feb 22, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## Laura (Feb 22, 2006)

I wanna be a MuT godmom too.. plz!! Ooh the excitement


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 22, 2006)

:icon_chee:icon_chee CONGRATULATIONS JEN AND TONY:icon_chee

AWWW I CANT WAIT TO SEE BABY PICS :icon_chee AWW AND JENNIFER I BET YOUR BABY WILL BE JUST AS GORGEOUS AS YOU AND HAS YOUR LOVELY EYES:icon_love


----------



## littleliverbird (Feb 22, 2006)

Huge Congratulations!

I hope your pregnancy is stress free and that you are pampered loads! :icon_chee

Now is the perfect time to eat loads of Haagan Dazs and have a good excuse for doing so!:icon_lol:


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

lol thank you sweetie! i cant believe it to! lol, i want a big baby shower to hehe


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

ok so jennifer, lisa and laura are the godmothers!!!!:clap :clap :clap


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

thank you everybody! i cant think you guys enough , you all made me feel great! thanx :icon_chee


----------



## Laura (Feb 22, 2006)

Yippee!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 22, 2006)

aww wow congratulations Jennifer :clap

Hope the pregnancy all goes stress free and make sure your bf does pampers you like mad hehe :icon_chee


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations! :clap


----------



## KittyM (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG CONGRATS JENNY!!!!Can`t believe I missed this!!!

Oooh I am so happy for you!!!

It`ll be great to follow your 9 months here!!!!!:icon_chee


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh wow Jenny I didn't know! Congratulations to you! That is going to be one beautiful baby!!:icon_chee


----------



## kboogie007 (Feb 22, 2006)

congratulations jenny.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 22, 2006)

I know I said it before, but just wanted to say Congratulations again Jennifer! :icon_chee

Tony, Congrats to you and Reija as well! :icon_chee


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, Congrats! :icon_chee


----------



## babykitty219 (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats! :clap:icon_chee

You are in my prayers! Keep us updated!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

lmao!!!!!!


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Jeniffer:clap such a sweet news!

Eat well, sleep well, look after your self and your little angel!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 23, 2006)

Just stopping by to say congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Jennifer!!!! How exciting! I'm so happy for you. I found out really early too and then you have to wait for so long! 9 months is a long time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I love the stories of women not knowing until they are 2 or 3 months, I wish that had happen to me. I knew before I took the test because I was so sick. Thanks everyone for the congrats for us too! Yes we are having a little girl and loving it! She will be a makeup queen that's for sure! And skin care too! Keep us posted Jennifer on how things are going!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2006)

how are you doing, reija?! is your belly big yet? I WANNA SEE PICS!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2006)

so you can't have your pic taken at all or it's not good to just take a pic, like i'm asking her to do? i've never heard of that before! how funny.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 23, 2006)

aw..Congrats!:icon_chee


----------



## Shelley (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations Jenny!:icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Jennifer!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

thank you sweetie, i wish i found out when i was like 5 months lol, but i found out so early and like you said i knew be4 i took the test 2, but now i gatta wait so long so it sucks lol.and i agree with jen i wanna see pics! (char i have no idea what your talking about lol) thats great you guys are having a girl, good luck and i wish you and tony a happy and healthy baby :icon_chee and def a healthy pregancy!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmm . . . this pregnancy thing seems to be contagious. :icon_eek:

*backs out of thread slowly*

j/k :icon_chee Grats again!


----------



## Zoey (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL,Kee love your avvie too!

Jenny,this is awesome news! can't wait to see your belly and to see your girl(keeping fingers crossed for a girl)!


----------



## lilla (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Jennifer! I'm soo happy for you!!!!!:clap


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

lmao @ kee, thanx sweetie!

polona im crossing my fingers for a girl 2! hehe

thanx girls!


----------



## iloveparis (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations, Jenny:clap


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

emmy!!!!!! omg where you been? i even made a thread about you!!! i miss you chic i know your bussy with the little ones but we missed you here :icon_love hows everything?


----------



## iloveparis (Feb 23, 2006)

Aaaaaw, Jenny...you are such a sweetie. I missed you guys too

I was away for awhile coz my father just died of liver cancer.


----------



## Chrystal (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL @ Kee that was cute!!! 

YAY Jenny!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap Im soooo happy for you!! I wish you the best of luck! Keep us all updated:icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

oh man im so sorry to hear that! i hope you and your family are ok


----------



## iloveparis (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks, Jenny...but hey, this is a happy thread. Congrats again!!! You'll make a great mom


----------



## lilla (Feb 23, 2006)

:icon_sad: Oh! I am so sorry about your dad!!! Please accept my condolences. hope you're doing alright. I missed you too...


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

lol theres a baby buy going around and you can get it to!!! at my sisters job theres like around 5 people pregnant and i blame it on them! they did it to me!:icon_twis :icon_twis :icon_twis :icon_twis so now im bringing it here!!!!! so ladies buy pregancy test in advance CAUSE YOUR GOING TO NEED THEM!:icon_twis


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 23, 2006)

OH NOES! Jenny don't say that! Last night I even had a DREAM about having a baby! :icon_eek: It was a cute little girl I called Sofie . . . but I'd like for it to remain a dream! :icon_smil No Sofies for a LONG LONG time!

hrm . . .just realized that the name Sofie looks kinda funny in english, but looks normal and cute in french. Odd. :icon_wink

Okay I'm rambling!

*Shuts up*


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

hehe maybe i gave it to youuuuuu!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 23, 2006)

No Wai! :icon_chee


----------



## Pauline (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations!!! :clap


----------



## pieced (Feb 23, 2006)

You have my congratulations, that's wonderful news, and I hope you have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy...


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

lol damn! thats alot of male things going on :icon_roll


----------



## Blue15 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Congratulations Jennifer :clap *


----------



## Tesia (Feb 23, 2006)

aww, Congrats Jenny !!!


----------



## divamom (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## mac-whore (Feb 24, 2006)

OMG contrats sweetie!!!! keep us updated!


----------



## Andi (Feb 24, 2006)

YAY, YAY, YAY!!!! I was gonna go to bed and this was gonna be the last thread for me to read before I do so...and IÂ´m glad THIS thread was my last one. :icon_bigg

IÂ´m so happy &amp; excited for you!!!!!! :icon_love


----------



## Andi (Feb 24, 2006)

OMG, me getting pregnant is a scary thought. LOL. good thing my pill package donÂ´t has any placebo pills...like LisaÂ´s. I always remember to take them the right time too.

ok, attention to everybody...donÂ´t pass the pregnancy on me, ok? IÂ´ll tell my bf IÂ´ll kill him in case he manages to get me pregnant in spite of the BC:icon_chee

joking, ladies! IÂ´m happy for Jennifer &amp; Lisa and everyone else whoÂ´s pregnant!!!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love

just donÂ´t wanna join the pregnancy-club in the next 237589 years. LOL. Being in the MuT Millennium Club is enough to keep me busy for now :icon_lol:


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 24, 2006)

:clap CONGRATS! :clap


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:icon_love Your baby would be soooo cute and beautiful Andi! But I am sure you'd have the baby when you're ready tho.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 24, 2006)

awww come on andrea have a baby with me!!! lol, ok ok we just going to have to wait 237589 years :icon_love thanx sweetie :icon_chee


----------



## breathless (Feb 24, 2006)

congrats! i was so excited when i found out i was pregnant just a few months ago! i'm due august 18th. you said you didnt know when your due date is? well, what was the first day of your last period? you can figure out your due date by that =]

go to babycenter.com and sign up for their newsletter. its awesome =]


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats to you also and all of our wonderful ladies who are expecting!:clap Awww...my b-day is August 19, so u r due the day b-4. Cool!:icon_chee


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations again, Jenny!


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 24, 2006)

And to Tony and Reija, too!!....A Little Girl....that is so cool.:icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Feb 24, 2006)

:clap:clap:clap congrats to all the mamas!!!:icon_chee:icon_chee:icon_chee you will make a bunch of beautiful people for the next generation, im sure :icon_love


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Andi (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL...yeah Jennifer, lets have babies together :icon_lol:

really, itÂ´d be a shame for you NOT to get pregnant, IÂ´m already praying that the baby gets your extraordinarily beautiful eyes...you really have to pass those beauty genes on, sista :icon_chee


----------



## Violet (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! :icon_bigg My friend is pregnant (due at the end of May). When is your due date?


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 24, 2006)

omg everybody is pregnant!!! congrats to you sweetie, my b-day is aug 10 maybe your baby come early on my b-day hehe, thanx for the website 9 i think i suscribe to it already, i been on so many websites i have no clue lol), what are you having? well my last period was jan 7 but i didnt have sex that whole month! the only time i had sex was the 22 and that was def the day i got pregnant! ( to much info?)


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 24, 2006)

i wish my baby comes out with eyes like me! my nephew has my eyes and both his parents have brown eyes so dont know if my kid would come out with them :icon_love and im having a fat baby! lol, cause when i was a baby i was so huge!!!!!! you have no idea! ( i gatta find a pic) and my b/f is fat to lol so im def having a big baby :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 24, 2006)

i dont know yet sweetie, my first oppitment is march 6 so i guess i would know then , congrats to your friend :clap


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations!:clap


----------



## charish (Feb 24, 2006)

:clap aw, i haven't been on in awhile CONGRADULATIONS!!! i love being a mom!:icon_love


----------



## charish (Feb 24, 2006)

i dreamed about a bunch of catfish a couple of weeks ago and whenever i dream of fish i find out someone is pregnant. i just found out the other night that my cousin is pregnant and now you. that's so cool!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 24, 2006)

lol... omg who isnt pregnant now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 24, 2006)

I missed that one too, but CONGRATULATIONS!!:clap :clap Welcome to Phase 2 (Mommyhood):icon_smil Cindy


----------



## kurczak (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow Jenny congratulations!!!

I hope your baby will have the same, beautiful eyes like u!!


----------



## nghtmre (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats. hope everything goes well


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 4, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 4, 2006)

lol that's so true...all of my gf's are preggo right now!!!!:icon_chee

I need to catch up pronto!:icon_twis


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Mar 5, 2006)

congrats:clap


----------



## the_finalist (Mar 6, 2006)

Congratulations!! :clap


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 7, 2006)

OMGGGGGG Congrats Jenny!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 7, 2006)

Where are ya Jennifer? I miss you. Come back to us!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 7, 2006)

im right here!:icon_smil

thanx again girls i had my 1st doc visit today so im happy!


----------



## Becka (Mar 7, 2006)

yah i was wondering where you went too !! how're you doing, is that nausea gone now?


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 7, 2006)

yayyyy people notice i was gone!!!! nope the nausea is still there it freakin sucks! hopefully it will go away soon! :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 7, 2006)

How'd your first visit go?

I hope your nausea goes away soon, too!


----------



## Maja (Mar 7, 2006)

Yay on your first doctor visit!

I read somewhere that if you're having morning sicknesses it's most likely you're having a girl. Apparently those whe have boys don't get them, or al least not as much.


----------



## Zoey (Mar 7, 2006)

I missed you too jenny! I'm glad everything was OK at the doctors.

I hope Maja is right,I'm really crossing my fingers for a girl


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations Jenny!!! You must be very excited :smilehappyyes:


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 7, 2006)

oh man this nausea is killing me you have no idea! but my visit went really well, they took 5 tubes of blood to test about everything you can get like std , aids, diabetes (sp?) all of that , they told me im 2 months and 3 days prego and my due date is oct, 14 and my next visit which is thursday im going to hear the heart beat which i am so excited about!

but they gave me a glucust ( i have no idea how to spell it) test which tests your sugar level abd all of that and they put a needle in my arm and they said if it turns red basically i isnt good and its a little red right now maybe because of the shot or i have no idea but im a little worried when i go back thursday they would let me know the results but im shittin my pants right now!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 7, 2006)

lol @ maja and polana , yeah i hope its a girl but my b/f is like its so much harder for a girl then a boy you gatta worry about things like you know god for bid her getting raped, pregant at a young age and all of that so he has me thinking lol, but whatever it is i wil def be happy! thanx girls


----------



## lilla (Mar 7, 2006)

:icon_smil I am so happy for you. Just watch what you eat and take your vitamins. I have a daughter and I know what he means.. Healthy baby was my first wish then girl. :clap You take care of yourself and get lots of rest before the baby because it is hard to get lots of rest after the baby!! :w00t:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 7, 2006)

Be sure to let us know how your visit goes thursday. How exciting that you'll get to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

oh Jenny the cat eyes, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap :clap :clap

How exciting, I agree with eveyrone you will make a hott mama!!!

Eat lots, you have an excuse to eat whatever, whenever you want. :icon_smil


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 7, 2006)

thanx hopefully ill get a good baby and the baby ill sleep all night!!! ( with my luck it wont happen)


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 7, 2006)

yep very exciting! i will keep everybody updated thanx chic


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 7, 2006)

thats exactly what im doing hehe, thanx sweetie


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 8, 2006)

Jenny u are too cute!


----------



## cuddles (Mar 9, 2006)

i know i'm a bit late but CONGRATULATIONS on the great news.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 9, 2006)

you got a glucose test to test for gestational diabetes. Basically cut out sugar, juice and sugary fruits out of your diet and hopefully you'll be ok. You need to lower your carb intake.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah thats the name of it, i went to see my midwife today and it came out negative so i dont have it which is good, thanx


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm glad everything's looking great, Jennifer! So you have a midwife? Does this mean you plan to have the baby at home? My mom had me naturally at home and I was delivered by a midwife like planned, that's why I ask.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

i do have a midwife but i do not plan to have it at home no way!!! im going to need drugs and all of that and incase of an emergency a c -section so nope im not going to have it at home! thats cool your mother did shes a brave woman!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 10, 2006)

I had my first baby in the hospital. I will NEVER do that again. I did all natural, no drug birth and I realized how many times they bother you in the hospital. Plus, it was cold and sterile (for obvious reasons) but I would have been much more comfy at home. My next baby will definitely be a home-birth baby.

Congrats, Jenny!! Don't worry about the nausea and stuff...it'll be over before you know it!! How exciting!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

wow i dont think i can do it w/o drugs but lets see! i would like to but when i get a little cut i make a big deal about it so i doubt in going natural lol, thanx sweetie


----------



## Geek (Mar 10, 2006)

When Reija gave birth to Cameron, she used zero medications. Before she went into labor, she already made he mind up with the NO MEDS option. She barely made a PEEP. Only when the head came out, she said "Oh that hurts" hahahaha. Shit, she never even made any sounds at all during contractions. The nurse was like, "oh you're having a contraction" Reija was like "oh ok" hahahaha

I was like wtf. This time, she's doing the same thing, talking about no meds at all.


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2006)

i never had any nausea. thank god! i hate feeling sick. but, i'm sure when i'm pregnant with my second one [in 20 years, haha. jk] i'll get as sick as a dog 24/7.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

damn reija is the man! god damn i give it to her she didnt even make a sound!!! thats crazy and its good she didnt take any medication. goooo reija!!!!!! :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

your so lucky you dont have nausea at all, its a witch! your right maybe on your second pregancy ( 20 years from now of coarse) you will get it! hehe but i hope not


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm so happy for you Jenny! Thanks for the update. Keep us updated on your progress! I had no nausea with Cameron (our 1st) but had it bad with this one during the 1st 3 months. Maybe the difference is that this one is a girl but I don't know. They say it's all old wife's tales. My delivery with CAmeron was weird. I never was uncomfortable. They even gave me pitocin because I was induced due to toximia. Usually women who get pitocin it's very hard to go natural because the contractions come on so strong. I remember falling asleep and then I woke up and a bit later I felt that I had to push. I didn't feel anything during the contractions. I just blocked them out. I wasn't thinking about the contractions, I was thinking about seeing Cameron and maybe that helped. Everybody said that I should have 10 kids since it was so easy. hahaha Hopefully this one is as easy. I'm not having any pain medication this time again that's for sure, going all natural.


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 10, 2006)

aww...Jenny that is so exciting! can't wait until you find out the sex. sorry you are so sick. that is what i will be worried about too whenever i decide to get pregnant.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 11, 2006)

your one brave chic! they say it only lasts 3 months and im like only? lol thats a long time man! and i also heard that when your having a girl you get nausea so im with you on that one. thats good your not having any medication i hope your delivery goes as well as it did with cameron, i wish you and tony the best of luck! and keep us updated! i love talking about this stuff lol


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 11, 2006)

thanx devin i cant wait to find out the sex to but im like 99.9 % its going to be a girl i just know it, but im happy either way.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 26, 2006)

All I did was throw-up  (pardon) and sleep when I was pregnant with my son, but like Reija my labor and delivery were amazingly easy. I was like a little cheerleader. If you focus on the end result, which is a beautiful new being that two people created, and not on the pain, it's alot easier. Of course, I did have an epidural :whistling: ....Well, it was a piece of cake either way, even before the epidural. I was in labor from 6am to 11:37pm (or was it 39? - You get it).


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 26, 2006)

wow i hope my del is a piece of cake! i understand that ur suppose to focus on the outcome but it must be so hard when your in so much pain u know, escp when "down there" is ripping. ( ok to much info lol)


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 26, 2006)

I only had a small tear. Everyone is different. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 26, 2006)

thank you melissa!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, that didn't quite come out as sincere as I meant it, but you're welcome!!

(((HUGS))) :icon_smil


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 26, 2006)

i know how u meant it sweetie... :icon_smil


----------



## katenjake (Mar 26, 2006)

Wishing you a wonderful happy healthy pregancy and birth...


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 26, 2006)

thank you.:icon_smil


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 27, 2006)

Ohhhh...honey, my BEST wishes 2 you !


----------



## sherice (Apr 9, 2006)

:icon_cheers:congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 9, 2006)

thanx lavazza and sherice :icon_colors:


----------



## TW1NKLE (Apr 14, 2006)

wow, congrats :laughing:


----------



## hawaiilatina (May 1, 2006)




----------

